# Lx 255



## hauler (Sep 17, 2011)

looking for a used hood for my LX 255...a tree branch and the plastic hood met and guess which one lost...just need the top section...new is out of the question at $ 200 just for the top section...any used out there or where i could possibly find one...


----------

